# Update on Quilliam w/ pics



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey, it's been a while since I posted here. Quilliam is now almost 9 months old. He seems to be doing fine, but mostly he just likes to be left alone to sleep 24/7. He rarely uses his Carolina Storm wheel. I can only count a handful of times...and he doesn't like cut up fruits or veggies. Just his kibble. I'm hesitant on buying live mealworms for fear that he probably won't care to eat those either. He doesn't like to get up and move around much, but when he DOES walk, he walks fine. He uses his litterbox, and when it gets dark in the room I turn the light on until 10pm. Is this all normal? He does like me, and will nestle in the crook of my neck and try to burrow into it when I lay down next to him when he's awake. He's not fat at all, he eats maybe 15-20 pieces of kibble a night, like clockwork between 10 and 10:30pm sometimes if I'm up at midnight I'll hear him come back to his bowl to munch some more. He doesn't drink much water at all, but he must be drinking some since he's alive obviously. Do they store water like camels since they do come from Africa where I suppose water is scarce? His nails are pretty long and I've been thinking about cutting them myself vs. having a vet do it or letting him grind them down naturally like they do in the wild. I'm just looking for confirmation that he's okay. Also I've had a shirt in his cage since day 1 and I was wondering if I can replace it with a better shirt that's not silk-ish. Not sure what the fabric is but it's silky. He loves to nest himself in it though. Will he go insane if I replace it or take it out? Here's some recent pics.  
















Here's a funny one, he was so embarassed lol. I cleaned it up right afterwards. I'm not a disgusting, filthy person


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey there, glad you guys got along! 

You can try to replace the shirt, just put a worn one that will have your smell on it and he should be fine. 

As for the nails being long, that might be why he rarely uses his wheel. Maybe you can try cutting them when you give him a bath. 

They don't store water, does he have a water bottle or bowl?


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

the shirt he currently snuggles up in does have my scent, it was the shirt I wore when I picked him up from the breeder. Next time I give him a bath, I'll cut his nails. Will regular small scissors be okay or do I need human nailclippers? Also, any recommendation for a bath soap? I've only given him 2 baths and both of them consisted of running mildly cool sinkwater over his quills and closing the drain to let him walk around in it. No soap was used. He doesn't get dirty or go outside though, he's pretty clean. He has a water dish:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable!! I just love the picture of him curled up. 

Aveno oatmeal baby wash is great for using when you give them baths. And I use nail clippers.


----------



## power (May 6, 2011)

You don't happen to live in Saint John? If so the breeder (in Bains Corner, NB) I got my pair of hoglets from spoke very highly of you and Quilliam. Shame the pic links seem to be dead now


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is absolutely precious!


----------

